# D7000 > D90??



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

yes, i know that it is a signifigant upgrade, but is it worth the money?


----------



## rainking (Nov 20, 2010)

Upgrade from what? D90? I wouldn't. Don't get me wrong, D7000 is an amazing camera but so is the D90. I almost got the D90 but heard the D7000 was coming out so i waited for it. If you don't have a body yet, then I would get the D7000.


----------



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

thank you very much for the advice!

i do not have either camera, and was asking if it was worth it to spend the extra money and get the D7000

what do you think?


----------



## rainking (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes,  very much so without a doubt.


----------



## rainking (Nov 20, 2010)

Scroll down to the comparison.

Nikon D7000 Hands-on Preview: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review


----------



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

alright thanks much! 

how about the kit lens? 18-105 VR i believe...

would it be better to get the kit? or buy just the body and invest in a better lens such as a prime or a telephoto


----------



## rainking (Nov 20, 2010)

Are you just starting out? If so, I would get the kit lens. It has a wide focal range.  Otherwise, if you know what type of photography you are going to do, get the proper lens for that.


----------



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

this will be the first serious camera that i have owned, however i have used many cameras similar to this. and i do not really have a specific area of things i will photograph, so yes i suppose the kit lens will do fine. 


what about the D300s? i have read good things about this camera, and it shows up on the link you shot me earlier..  it is slightly more expensive then the D7000, is it a step up or not?


----------



## rainking (Nov 20, 2010)

Nikon's D300s is their top DX camera. However, it's almost a 3 year old camera. The D7000 has newer technologies (better ISO, EXPEED 2 ect) and some will even argue that the D7000 is a better camera.


----------



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

yes, upon reading the D7000 Hands on preview i can see some upgrades with the D7000. the price for the D7000 is a stretch as it is, so i dont think i would consider the D300s anyways. i see you have the D7000, are there any major things about it that i should look for? (issues, etc.)


----------



## rainking (Nov 20, 2010)

tevo said:


> yes, upon reading the D7000 Hands on preview i can see some upgrades with the D7000. the price for the D7000 is a stretch as it is, so i dont think i would consider the D300s anyways. i see you have the D7000, are there any major things about it that i should look for? (issues, etc.)



I have none. I love this camera. AF is amazing, very fast. I recently added a 50mm 1.8 prime lens and I'm amazed how sharp the images are.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

well that is good to hear! i remember reading that people were getting blurry images out of the viewfinder? which i suspect is because they neglected to adjust the diopter.. and some "professionals" were complaining that the images were not sharp enough. i held the camera in best buy, and it feels nice and solid, unlike the D90 which to me feels plasticy and hollow. i took a few test shots and they looked very sharp to me. is there a setting / adjustment for the camera to achieve the sharpest images?


----------



## rainking (Nov 20, 2010)

Sharpness usually comes from the lens you are using, proper exposure and nailing the focus.


----------



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

does the ISO have any relation to the sharpness of the image?


----------



## rainking (Nov 20, 2010)

Not typically but high ISO can create noise and take away from sharpness. Or if you are shooting where the camera picks the shutter speed, if your ISO is too low, the camera will pick a slower shutter speed which can create blur.  The D7000 has very usable images at 6400 ISO which is pretty impressive.


----------



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

so i have read..  thank you very much for your advice by the way!

have you any experience shooting in movie mode?


----------



## rainking (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not a video guy so I don't have much experience in that area. What are you questions?


----------



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

nothing too specific. upon my entrance to the photo/video world i was more of a video person. some questions i would have are:

how is the AF while in movie mode?

is th VR on the kit lens effective?

i know the D7000 has motion tracking for focus on moving subjects.. does this work in movie mode as well?

are histograms viewable in movie mode?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a D90 but I'm planning to do the upgrade to the D7000.  I will be selling my D90 though so it's not much of a loss for me.  Plus I work in a camera store and I can get the D7000 body for a really good price.

The main reason I'm upgrading is for the weather sealing and the non-plastic body.  I actually have a friend that ripped out his D90 mount from using a 70-200 f/2.8 lens on it.  He did accidently swing the thing from only his neck strap but still, just to be safe, I'd doing the switch.

Plus I do lots of big prints 24x36 + and the extra megapixels help


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Nov 24, 2010)

tevo said:


> how is the AF while in movie mode?
> 
> is th VR on the kit lens effective?
> 
> ...



Not sure about the AF or histograpms in movie mode.

VR on kit lens works great.  I had that lens for my D90 at one point and I did test it out with/without VR turn on and it does make a significant difference.

Tracking moving objects does work in movie mode.  It's not manual focus in movie mode anymore.


----------



## KmH (Nov 24, 2010)

rainking said:


> Nikon's D300s is their top DX camera. However, it's almost a 3 year old camera. The D7000 has newer technologies (better ISO, EXPEED 2 ect) and some will even argue that the D7000 is a better camera.


The D300s successor will be revealed in the not to distant future and will have the same EXPEED 2, at least the same ISO performance, the new 2,016-pixel RGB metering sensor, that the D7000 has now.

But, the D400(?) is also likely to have a better low-pass filter, and will probably also retain all the other Dxxx features like more FPS, all metal body, 9 AEB's, at least 51 focus points, 14-bit RAW, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## tevo (Nov 24, 2010)

KmH, how much do you estimate the D400* will be upon its release?



Michiyo-Fir said:


> . Plus I work in a camera store and I can get the D7000 body for a really good price.


 
I don't suppose you have any deals on it?  it is a very pricey camera, and getting it is kind of a stretch 

also, is manual focus in movie mode an option?


----------



## KmH (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, you can manually focus in movie mode.

Nikon makes me sign a very draconian Non-Disclosure Agreement, so I cannot reveal specifics.  :er:


----------



## tevo (Nov 24, 2010)

i cant tell if you are kidding LOL


----------



## JAFO28 (Nov 24, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> The main reason I'm upgrading is for the weather sealing and the non-plastic body. I actually have a friend that ripped out his D90 mount from using a 70-200 f/2.8 lens on it. He did accidently swing the thing from only his neck strap but still, just to be safe, I'd doing the switch.


 
Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but looking at images of the D7000 on B&h's website it looks like the lens mount still attaches to the plastic part of the body, similar to the D90. Any thoughts?


----------



## tevo (Nov 24, 2010)

i think they upgraded the mount, and there are these little tabs that hold it in place or something... not quite sure.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 27, 2010)

One thing to consider in movie mode..... and the only real drawback  have discovered with this camera (doesn't really effect me though, since I'm not a movie kind of guy...) is that the continual AF, while functional, is spotty and noisy.  it seems that the camera is constantly and very obviously correcting focus, and in the absense of an external mic the AF noise from the lens is really apparent in the audio.


----------

